
‘I have a duty to do this’: Meet the Redditors fighting 2020’s fake news war - kschwab1
https://www.fastcompany.com/90466966/i-have-a-duty-to-do-this-meet-the-redditors-fighting-2020s-fake-news-war
======
manfredo
On one hand, identification of misinformation is a good thing. On the other
hand, initiatives like this often end up highly partisan to the point where
the label of misinformation is arguably misinformation in and of itself. E.g.
I've seen redditors involved in these subreddits try to claim that saying
capitalism is good for society is misinformation. My prediction is that this
will essentially end up like Rational Wiki.

------
theredlion
How about quit posting this garbage to HN?

~~~
user7629
Fighting fake news on Reddit it’s like fighting for privacy on Facebook or
Google

~~~
theredlion
These people are fighting misinformation with misinformation

